
Show HN: AlexaFeed – Use Twilio to create Alexa Flash Briefing feeds - nealrs
https://github.com/nealrs/wwalexa
======
nealrs
Hey HN, I made this to scratch an itch & experiment with Alexa as a
distribution platform. Basically, it's a Flask app that creates audio Flash
Briefings for Alexa by doing 2 things:

1\. Allowing you to call in and record audio clips, saving them to s3 using
date-based filename. (you can email them in too.)

2\. Generating a dynamic Alexa Flash Briefing JSON feed based on the current
date.

[Live demo of the feed]([https://wakeyio-
alexa.herokuapp.com/](https://wakeyio-alexa.herokuapp.com/))

[Add this skill to your Alexa Flash Briefing and try it
live!]([https://www.amazon.com/Neal-Shyam-
Wakey/dp/B072LFK83G/ref=sr...](https://www.amazon.com/Neal-Shyam-
Wakey/dp/B072LFK83G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-
skills&ie=UTF8&qid=1497901445&sr=1-1&keywords=wakey+wakey))

If you're a frequent content creator/podcaster like Gary V or Justin Kan -
this could be a neat way to get into people's daily routines.

------
cphoover
Awesome!

